# 80 Horses, Mostly Shetlands, Euthanized ...



## Yaddax3 (Jan 30, 2008)

It is sad and stunning what has happened in Minnesota. I've highlighted the section about the 80 horses being euthanized:

Four walls no more for 4-legged friends

By MATT McKINNEY, Star Tribune

January 29, 2008

The ever-worsening story of foreclosures in America now counts among

its victims the family dog, the pet cat and even the farmer's horse.

Animal rescue volunteers say they're seeing more animals abandoned or

dropped off at shelters as families are forced to move from homes that

they can no longer afford.

"I'm getting skinny horses in here that people have walked away from,"

said Drew Fitzpatrick, director of the Minnesota Hooved Animal Rescue

Foundation, based in Zimmerman, Minn.

It used to be that for every abandoned horse there was a story of

mental illness, divorce or cancer of its owner, said Fitzpatrick.

"Now it's bankruptcy and ARM foreclosure. Rural America is really

starting to get punched."

More than 13,600 Minnesotans lost their homes to foreclosure last year,

double that of 2006, according to RealtyTrac.

Nationally some 2 million Americans are headed into foreclosure because

of subprime loans.

No one keeps records of foreclosure abandonment, but many shelter said

the problem is growing.

The Humane Society of the United States even issued a statement this

month urging pet owners to take their animals with them when they move.

Of the 150 animals turned in during the past two months at the Rice

County Humane Society at least 51 were because of foreclosure. "That's so

far," said Michelle DeWeese, who works at the shelter.

"We have owners who are so upset that they have to give up their

animals because of foreclosure," she said. One returned nearly every day for

two weeks before her black Labrador, named Sarabi, was adopted.

The stories of woe get worse: A Faribault family lost its home in a

foreclosure, then its business in a bankruptcy. The final blow: leaving

the family dogs of 8 and 9 years at the local shelter before moving to

California to live with a relative.

"The family was absolutely in tears," said Sadie Wakal, director of the

Safe Sanctuary in Faribault. "Everyone came to say goodbye. It was

like they were leaving their children behind."

That story had a happy ending. The yellow and black Labs, named Toby

and Mocha, found good homes, Toby to a family with a small child and

Mocha to a woman who lived alone and now dotes on her dog.

But the number of animals coming in due to the foreclosure crisis has

pushed the shelter to its limit, said Wakal.

"We're foster based, so we're stretched for foster homes. We're begging

and pleading and poking dogs in corners."

The problem has been exceedingly acute for horse owners, who were

already facing high feed costs because of rising commodity prices and the

recent elimination of horse slaughterhouses in America. That market -- a

federal ban recently closed the last three such slaughterhouses in the

United States -- once provided horse owners with an option that paid

about $600 per horse, when there was nowhere else to turn.

Reports have cropped up of horses wandering the Florida Everglades and

coal mines in Kentucky, where owners too poor to care for them have set

them free to forage on their own.

*A horse owner recently euthanized more than 80 horses, most of them*

Shetland ponies, in Grey Eagle, Minn., northwest of St. Cloud, because of

rising feed costs and her own poor health.

"I loved my horses, I was their mother, " said the owner, Gail Carlson,

who said she was spending $2,000 a month on hay. "I couldn't just keep

doing that." She called the decision to put the horses down difficult,

but didn't trust anyone else to care for them properly.

Others are seeking help. "All of our rescue groups are overwhelmed with

horses," said Stephanie Valberg, director of University of Minnesota

equine center.

Fitzpatrick, of the Hooved Animal Rescue Foundation, said she took a

call this week from the sheriff in Morrison County in central Minnesota,

who reported a herd of horses running free in the area. "He just said

it looks like another foreclosure," she said.

Fitzpatrick said she has about 90 animals in her care, about double the

number she had at this time a year ago.

State officials say they've seen enough problems that they plan to

launch a series of roundtable discussions later this winter to look for

answers.

"Our U of M horse team is well aware of unwanted horses right now,"

said Krishona Martinson, an agent with the extension service of the

University of Minnesota. She said talks are scheduled for March in Bemidji

and Morris.

Matt McKinney â€¢ 612-673-7329

Â© 2008 Star Tribune. All rights reserved.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I personally think its very selfish and stupid to put them down because the person was to ignorant to try and find homes for them. The whole "nobody else can care for them like I do" is the stupidest reason I have seen to put animals down.


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 30, 2008)

What ahame. But good grief lady other people are capable of caring for horses besides you!!!!


----------



## Manyspots (Jan 30, 2008)

When I was younger I remember an elderly gentleman had in his will directing that his minis who were also older to be put down after his death. He knew his elderly wife could not care for them and he too felt they might not get the care he wanted them to have. That has stuck with me many years now. My first reaction back then was how terrible, but after years of learning what bad conditions do exsist for many animals I am changing my opinion. The same for slaughtering of horses. I have a hard time thinking that people can send their pets or breeding animals that have been good to them to slaughter. I have had some good indepths visits with vets on slaughter houses also. I have changed my position on that too, I think if we could get regulations on the way animals are transported it could be an option. For what I understand it is more the transporting of the horses that is cruel moreso than the actual final hit. It isn't somthing pretty to think about but we all need to consider what will happen to our horses down the road years later. I was asked by another breeder, what are your plans? The first being, less breeding producing too many foals. This is a hard decision too as I have always wanted to produce a better miniature Appaloosa and hopefully I have come closer to my desire. But I have to be honest too, they are not all as great as I had hoped for. I can geld most of the colts and hopefully find homes that meet my goals in good horsey type homes. I can sell good breeding stock. I will keep the oldsters, bless them and let them enjoy the good life , until I feel the time has come to say goodbye should they be sick or in pain. I also keep mares that have had dystocia foalinlg and they are here to stay also. I will not take them to slaughter, nothing against those that have to, just that my preference would be to say goodby to them here. Should I become ill and not able to care for them any longer, I will either see they are placed in good homes or humanely put down. Our children have written instructions also to carry out in the event of our demise together. (husband and I)

I do feel sorry for this shetland owner that made her choice, I do respect her choice although it may not have been completely what I would do. I am sure this was not an easy choice either but very difficult. At least she can know they are not in pain and in bad living conditions.

This is something that as horse lovers and owners we do need to think about. Lavonne


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Well I personally think its very selfish and stupid to put them down because the person was to ignorant to try and find homes for them. The whole "nobody else can care for them like I do" is the stupidest reason I have seen to put animals down.


What a cruel and judgemental statement!! Do you know this woman personally? How do you know she was "to ignorant to try and find homes for them"? How do you know what kind of turmoil she went through in making this decision?

It is indeed sad and stunning what has happened in Minnesota, and is happening in other parts of the country as well. I can't imagine reaching such utter desperation in my life as to turn horses loose or put them down, or even give away my pets in order to feed my family. But until we walk a mile in the shoes of those poor folks, there's not one of us here who has the right to judge their actions or decisions.

Ashley, since you're in Minnesota (I think), have you contacted any of the shelters to see if there's anything you can do to help? No doubt a financial contribution or, better yet, fostering/adopting some of these animals would be most appreciated. I'm sure no one would judge you unfairly for doing so.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 30, 2008)

I so agree with you! Personally I think the woman was very responsible with her choice and I am sure it was not an easy one. Better they be put down then be sent to auctions and then slaughter which is doing them no kindness with what they have to go through. It may have been very hard for her to find the right homes for them and then she would worry about them still not having the good conditions she would want for them. Far more humane to have a horse put down right on your own place than to send them off to be not only greatly traumatized but good chance of abuse too. Tough choices have to be made by responsible people. I just hope this is a reminder to breeders of what can happen to those horses you bring into the world. JMHO Mary



Manyspots said:


> When I was younger I remember an elderly gentleman had in his will directing that his minis who were also older to be put down after his death. He knew his elderly wife could not care for them and he too felt they might not get the care he wanted them to have. That has stuck with me many years now. My first reaction back then was how terrible, but after years of learning what bad conditions do exsist for many animals I am changing my opinion. The same for slaughtering of horses. I have a hard time thinking that people can send their pets or breeding animals that have been good to them to slaughter. I have had some good indepths visits with vets on slaughter houses also. I have changed my position on that too, I think if we could get regulations on the way animals are transported it could be an option. For what I understand it is more the transporting of the horses that is cruel moreso than the actual final hit. It isn't somthing pretty to think about but we all need to consider what will happen to our horses down the road years later. I was asked by another breeder, what are your plans? The first being, less breeding producing too many foals. This is a hard decision too as I have always wanted to produce a better miniature Appaloosa and hopefully I have come closer to my desire. But I have to be honest too, they are not all as great as I had hoped for. I can geld most of the colts and hopefully find homes that meet my goals in good horsey type homes. I can sell good breeding stock. I will keep the oldsters, bless them and let them enjoy the good life , until I feel the time has come to say goodbye should they be sick or in pain. I also keep mares that have had dystocia foalinlg and they are here to stay also. I will not take them to slaughter, nothing against those that have to, just that my preference would be to say goodby to them here. Should I become ill and not able to care for them any longer, I will either see they are placed in good homes or humanely put down. Our children have written instructions also to carry out in the event of our demise together. (husband and I)
> 
> I do feel sorry for this shetland owner that made her choice, I do respect her choice although it may not have been completely what I would do. I am sure this was not an easy choice either but very difficult. At least she can know they are not in pain and in bad living conditions.
> 
> This is something that as horse lovers and owners we do need to think about. Lavonne


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a very sad story all the way around. We are seeing horses here in MO that are being abandoned in parks, etc. and it's a bad situation. What the woman did with the 80 horses had to be a very difficult decision to make, but I'm not going to judge her one way or another. I guess alot of it depends on your spiritual beliefs and what you think happens to a living soul once the physical body is gone. For some that prospect isn't sad or scary, for others it is.


----------



## Sanny (Jan 30, 2008)

I was very upset about this story for a couple of reasons.

I am actually OK with someone deciding in their will that they want their horse put down if the person dies, but in situations like older horses that have already lived their lives and are older ages or horses that have medical problems and lived with that special owner for a long time. I can understand that. If you have an old horse you love very much or one that has a lot of special needs and health issues and you know there is probably no one out there that would be willing to take on the burden of caring for an animal like that if you died, I actually think the kindest thing to do would be to let them die peacefully with no more suffering.

When someone lets their herd grow to 80 horses - mares, stallions, babies and can no longer afford to feed them and decides to kill them all because "no one else can care for them like they can" I have a problem with that. Old and/or sick horses I can understand, young and healthy horses in the prime of their lives, I can't.

We live maybe an hour from this woman and this was the first we heard of her and her difficulties - after she has already had her horses put down. There have been other similar situations here in Minnesota and once there was public awareness of the situations people were coming out of the woodwork donating hay, feed, bedding, medication and willing to fill out applications and adopt horses. As far as I know, no one, no equine rescues and no media were made aware of this situation prior to now. Even it wasn't in the news if a rescue organization was trying to help this woman I would have known about it because I get news and updates from all the equine rescues.

I just feel it was incredibly selfish and cruel of this woman to do this with her reason being she couldn't afford to feed them anymore and felt there was no one else that could take as good of care of them as she could. I am just guessing, but I bet if she hasn't been able to afford to feed them for a while that she has been cutting back their feed and they probably were no longer getting enough to eat and if she couldn't afford food for them I doubt very much they were getting any medical care, worming or farrier work. I also doubt very much she was out there in the barn or field petting and working with each and every horse every day. You can't tell me there are no families in her area with children that have the financial resources that wouldn't love the opportunity to care for a couple of ponies and wouldn't be able to care for them as well as or better than this woman. That is what makes me sick.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes I am in MN. I would love to foster horses, and its something i do plan to do when I am out of school and have the income to do so. HOwever right now, I am full with the horses I have. IT would be stupid of me to take on more and then not be able to feed them.

Im sorry but you cant tell me she couldnt find homes for some, and the not being able to afford them didnt happen over night. Things with the economy have been going down hill for a long time. Who seriously needs 80 horses anyway?

Edit to add I agree every bit with Sanny.


----------



## nootka (Jan 30, 2008)

I feel similarly to Sanny. This didn't happen overnight, you don't end up with that many horses and a sudden stop to the ability to feed them.

I think some of the horses may have ultimately been better off by her decision (say an older stallion or mare, or a special needs horse in general), but it would have been nice had she spent some time over the past few years trying to place the horses.

It is sad what's happening in America, the combination of several factors, but people need to look farther than the end of their own noses, too.

To get a mare in foal does not simply mean a baby in 11 months. It means far more than that, and it means a possible lifetime of commitment to that new life. If you can't provide for several years' worth of care and support as well as training for that new life, then best off NOT do it!

Too many times people think they will sell the foals at weaning, and that is just not the case. In order to do that, people will discount the price to a loss to get that foal sold at that time, or have to dump them at an auction, later, and only because they did not plan for the eventuality that little junior will need his or her own stall, paddock, feed, vaccinations and so on. Add into that that they may have started with horses with a low saleability factor to begin with (no registration papers, poor quality, etc. etc.) and you have a recipe for large-scale disaster. This applies to just about any animal that humans breed, too.

Horses are bigger and more expensive to care for, and provide other issues as well as possibility of liability.

It's too bad that that woman did what she did, but in the end, the horses were "her" property. At least we didn't hear that they were found two years from now, most of them starved to death and the rest in process of doing so. That's the only good thing I see about this.

Liz


----------



## stormy (Jan 30, 2008)

It is time we opened our eyes, this is not a new topic. Horses are being abondoned, dropped at auctions, given away to ANYONE who will take them. Homes are NOT available for many thousands of horses right now and for some it may be the only way out is to euthanize.

Who really needs 60 horses anyway?! That is not the question, the question is if you have horses, 2, 10 or 60, what can you do with them if circumstance makes it impossible to keep them? Many breeders bought stock according to market and prices 10 yrs ago and now have more than they can afford to keep without the income from selling foals there is now no market for.

What is the solution, I sure don't know. Rescues are flooded. Hay is way up in price due to drought, grain is way up in price due to corn being diverted for ethanol production, people are losing there livelihoods by the thousands and the slaughter option is gone.

What can we do?

What will you do?


----------



## Manyspots (Jan 30, 2008)

Sanny I agree it is hard to even think of the young ones being put down but as Nootka says at least we aren't reading that they are not two years from now found starved or on their death beds. Hopefully this lady did find some homes for some of the younger ones, I don't know of her but it had to be a tough decision to make. Maybe this sad story will open more available homes to other horses in need of new homes. Lavonne


----------



## Elsa (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I think it's your responsibility to put a horse down if you feel you cannot find it a good home or take proper care of the horse yourself.

When it comes down to it, having horses is a luxury. I think euthanizing the horse is a much better option than auction or neglect. Why someone would have 80 horses to begin with is beyond me, but without knowing any of the circumstances surrounding this, and assuming it wasn't irresponsible breeding, I commend them for choosing euthanasia vs the alternative (bad home/slaughter/auction/neglect)


----------



## nootka (Jan 30, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Personally, I think it's your responsibility to put a horse down if you feel you cannot find it a good home or take proper care of the horse yourself.


Elsa is correct. The problem here is that we don't know what, if any, effort was put into that latter (find a good home or taking care of them herself).

I would still admonish that this does not happen overnight.

I have 6 horses right now, and all would be very desirable for a few different reasons, if I could not care for them myself. That is, all but one, and she's my 32-year-old retiree. I would opt to put her down if I could not place her with a select few people whom I know would give her the life she deserves to live for the rest of her days (they probably know who they are).

Two of my horses are trained to drive as well as one being a show horse successful at halter. The other could be a broodmare and has been, but she's also trained to drive and would make a nice pet. All of my horses would do well at showing and/or pets. The ones which had no value otherwise would be donated to a program with merit, but as a very last resort, I would choose to euthanize rather than let them suffer any kind of neglect and abuse.

It's a matter of several factors, which we know too little of in this particular case. The numbers and finality of it are what shock all of us, I think.

This is indeed a major factor we ALL need to consider if we are at all thinking about breeding. That one foal may well be with us for many years before it can sell, and if it is not saleable, it still needs a home and good care.

Liz


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Jan 30, 2008)

She had them put to sleep because she was worried about them being cared for properly?! Being dead is not cared for properly especially if they weren't in misery. I'd rather have my horses being cared for a little than having them put down because they might not be cared for the way I wanted.


----------



## alongman (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with everything said here - I personally think that there are some DARN GREAT farms very locally that would have been willing to help out or at least find homes.


----------



## Betty B (Jan 30, 2008)

Sad stories. I have just adopted a 6 year old TB off the race track. He has an eye injury. Got him from a rescue. They are flooded with horses.


----------



## Kitty (Jan 30, 2008)

This has been going on for several years. I have seen some of it first hand. Starving horses in a field because the owner thought they would bring big money and didn't. Very sad.

I myself purchased a starving leopard appy stallion as a 2 yr old from a neighbor that had him hidden. Once I saw him that was it. I did everything in my power to get him out of the situation, including paying 3x what he was worth.And another $350.00 for gelding as he was a cypt. And he was healing from strangles. My vet had never seen since a thin horse- every bone was visible and I mean every. He was horrified as was I. So 6 yrs later he is still here a happy and healthy gelding that will never leave. And when he eats he has to lift his head very high in the air because of the stangles after effects. And when she saw him a year later 600 lbs heavier and 4 inches taller you know what she said. "well if I had known he would have been that tall I wouldn't have sold him, he was worth more". AUUGGHHH

Do I personally feel the person was wrong. HMMM. I know of someone else locally that feels the same way. It would be devastrating to the Miniature World in my opinion if she did it and lost some of the great bloodlines and with a look that is modern on a horse that is only 20 yrs old. I hope I can talk her out of it and guarantee her horses a forever home or put them to sleep myself when I can't. So myself I would have to say it would be the situation. I wish the person in Mn would have let people know. I am sure she would have had alot of good people stepping forward.

It is horrible and it is reality. So I offer the challenge what are we going to do about it? Myself I am gelding all colts that aren't stallion material but will make outstanding pets or show geldings. I left a number of mares open on purpose this year. I have had people email about horses and I try to find homes and have been successful on a couple of them this year. Myself I am at capacity and know I can't do it. I would foster for short period of time if needed.


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to say you dont get 80 horses and then go I cant feed them..

She apparently either kept breeding or kept buying horses or taking on more horses to get to 80! That isnt usually dont overnight!!

So why was she increasing her numbers?? We will never know but that seems irresponsible to me.. You know when you have THAT many horses its gonna cost money to care for them so dont have that many if you cant afford them! Or arent in good enough health to take care of them.. its all a choice!

So then she puts them all down... Sounds fishy to me! Yes it is her right but why not try to give them away. She wasnt getting anything for them after she had them put down so whats the difference if she gave them awayand got nothing?.

Now IF she tried hard to give them away with no luck then yes I would say put them down..

I guess this world is made up of lots of different theories so people will rationalize their situation to suit their needs...


----------



## Lewella (Jan 30, 2008)

Gail Carlson was a regular fixture at pony and mini sales in MN and Iowa - anyone who has ever gone to one of the I-90 sales has probably seen her. She was a chronic buyer but *I've never heard of anyone buying anything from her*! If he was breeding she wasn't registering her foals. Having watched her buy, buy, buy over the years it wouldn't surprise me at all if she got in over her head just from buying alone. I'm sure if I dug through sale catalogs from the last 5 or so years I could find where I've marked a couple of dozen ponies and minis down as being bought by her.

The old pony guys around here avoided her like the plague because she would buy ponies and minis and then never have a way to get it home. I'm sure most of them haven't seen/heard about this - chances are she contacted NO ONE and made not attempt to place them.


----------



## Marty (Jan 31, 2008)

_"I loved my horses, I was their mother, " said the owner, Gail Carlson,_

who said she was spending $2,000 a month on hay. "I couldn't just keep

doing that." She called the decision to put the horses down difficult,

but didn't trust anyone else to care for them properly.

OH PLEASSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE spare me the BS.

There are multiple rescue organizations that will band together in times like this to help re-home the animals. Hay or no hay, you do not conduct yourself a mass murder like this woman did without reaching out for help first. Someone would have picked up the ball if only anyone had known. Possibly another one of many hoarding situations going on in leaps and bounds all over the place where the animals always seem to loose out, in this case they lost everything. This was just plain wrong.


----------



## Sanny (Jan 31, 2008)

Just another update......I was on the website of the MN hooved Animal Rescue and saw a note about this farm that says she also had Llamas, goats and donkeys that were euthanized along with the minis/ponies/horses. I guess no one else could care for them as well as she could either.

(including the rescue organization.)

MN Hooved Animal Rescue


----------



## A Yankee In NC (Jan 31, 2008)

Yesterday our local paper also covered the topic of abandon animals as a result of foreclosures. While this is a very tough topic on which to be brief.........

Here's my take:

Years ago, I too, lost a home to foreclosure and had the following animals....11 guinea pigs, 4 chinchilla, a parrot, 3 parakeets, 2 house rabbits, 3 dogs and a gecko. *I rehomed every single animal to loving homes. * Only one dog had to go to a retriever rescue as he had a multitude of special needs.

Leaving an animal to starve to death in inexcusable.

Putting older animals down that have a poor chance at rehoming...I totally understand.

I would gladly take in one or 2 animals (much to my husbands chagrin) to help out someone in need and I live on a very tight income and have only the pets I can afford..but who cannot give up eating out every once in awhile to help end suffering.

Tough topic...interesting thoughts and points from all of the members.

el


----------



## Denise (Jan 31, 2008)

She makes me want to






How do you get that many horses?? Hellooooooooo quit breeding and quit buying them!

Not being able to find decent homes is BS. She's a hoarder that got in over her head and took the cowards way out.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 31, 2008)

I just talked to someone I know who lives in that area and they had tried to buy some of the Shetlands from her and she would not sell them......

I agree with you Denise - she is a hoarder. And what's going to keep her from starting all over again?


----------



## Sue S (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with Ashley, this woman must of known for awhile that she couldn't take care of them, this just did not happen over nite, She should of started earlier putting horses up for adoption or fostering, This is one reason I do not want any more horses than what I got, things do come up that you can't afford the hay and so on but its easier to get the money for a small herd than a big herd, I have a small herd and thats the way its going to stay just in case something happens to me or hubby.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 31, 2008)

There should be something she can be charged with... I am in full agreement that any sick, old or infirm should be put-down rather than going through the stress of moving again, and possibly yet again...but a complete farm full of animals; that could and should have rightiously been rehomed...even if for free. Absolutely not.

Also...I cannot imagine any Vet condoning this...let alone participating.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

I have mixed feelings on this whole topic, mostly my thought is that she should have worked with someone or a group to help find these animals home.

I also wonder what that vet bill was like to euthanize that many animals? And proper disposal??


----------



## Denise (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm afraid now that her "slate has been wiped clean" whats going to stop her from starting all over? I bet in a few months she has animals back on her place.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a little shocked from some of the responses here...not that everyone isn't entitled to their opinion on a matter but because it seems a lttle outrageous to condemn a woman for euthanizing her animals because she couldn't afford to care for them and yet we know that year after year horses are sent off to slaughter by people who just want to make a buck on horss they don't want to keep. Is it okay for a horsebreeder to send them off to auctions and slaughter but not okay for a person who owns her horses to euthanize them on her own place? Just seems like double standards. Why isn't the large horse breeder who takes in 30 or 40 in a month, to an auction and have them sold to slaughter buyers put in the newspapers for people to see what has happened to them? We don't know what kind of shape these ponies were in and just maybe they wouldn't have been suitable, any more than some big horse suitable for adoption. Who knws where those ponies would have ended up at. Many of you have said that anyone that doesn't pay a fair price for a horse really isn't able to take care of a horse.....they could have been shoved around from one place to another, used for breeding or been abused before they ever reached their natural death. I personally think there is a lot we don't know for judgements to be made. If they were bought at auctions, there is a good chance she was just doing her best to try and save them from something worse. Many horses sold at auctions are no more than someones throw aways. I know of people who will take other peoples throwaways minis. They then get used for breeding or sold to someone else for the same.



Not happy about this situation at all, but the world can be a cruel place for animals and that is why we do need more responsible animal owners.



Mary


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 31, 2008)

I have not read this entire thread, but only skimmed it. It appears this woman may be mentally ill or simply unreasonable. There may be no way to help her or any of her animals due to that condition.

Here is the fact that bothers me:



> The problem has been exceedingly acute for horse owners, who werealready facing high feed costs because of rising commodity prices and the
> 
> recent elimination of horse slaughterhouses in America. That market -- a
> 
> ...


I have never sold a horse to a slaughter house, so I can only assume this statement is correct. It says they paid "about $600 per horse". Assuming that due to the size difference that a Mini or pony would bring only $100-$200, for 80 head of horses that would be $8,000-$16,000. The attitude that it is more responsible to euthanize these animals (at who knows what cost plus disposal) than to sell them for slaughter upsets me. I love my animals, but they are animals and my obligations to people superceded my obligations to animals.

I know there will be some who disagree with me on this. To them I say, "Feel free to send me a check to help support my hobbies and think nothing of it when I cannot repay because my obligations to animals is more important than my obligation to you."


----------



## Denise (Jan 31, 2008)

There are always 2 sides to every story but she went around to sale barns buying them up, to do what with them? She was in over her head and didnt ask for help, didnt try to find them homes just put them to sleep. I'd feel something for her if she would have tried. The not trying part is what I am stuck on and feel no sympathy for her. You just don't acquire 80 head and realize your heading for trouble. What about all the other animals on her place too, the donkeys & goats? They deserved a chance at life but noooooooo it was easier for her to kill them then to look for homes for them. The rescue would have helped her!

I'm sure if she would have spoke up people would have poured in there with feed and hay. They would have helped place some of those animals. There were rescues that could have taken those animals!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 31, 2008)

As a vegetarian, I don't understand why people get so hung up on people euthanizing their animals? When people are willing to eat animals that led a horrible life until they got slaughtered? Perhaps a vet coming and humanely destroying unwanted animals isn't THAT bad?

What about the thousands of cats and dogs that are euthanized every day?

What about the hundreds of animals that you eat that are killed with a bolt gun? More than 80 cattle are killed for slaughter and no one complains about that.

I hate to see animals be killed to eat, but fact is even with "pets" there are sometimes just too many and perhaps better to euthanize than send to a worse fate?

It CAN'T be an easy decision to euthanize all your horses. Why be critical?

Now the rescues can go around and find 80 different horses to "save." I'm sure they will find some soon enough.

Andrea


----------



## pinck43 (Jan 31, 2008)

If she thought taking care of them is costly, what were her fees for putting them down and having a rendering service pick them up? I had a horse put down 7 years ago and the rendering cost was 150.00. dionne


----------



## heart k ranch (Jan 31, 2008)

She most likely had they buried in the back pasture some where


----------



## Lewella (Jan 31, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> Perhaps a vet coming and humanely destroying unwanted animals isn't THAT bad?


I haven't been able to verify it yet but I'd be very surprised if she had a vet do it.... As for disposal she's only a hop, skip and a jump from a rendering plant but getting them to take horses is nearly impossible.

I know of at least one person who tried to buy some of the ponies from her (apparently they were all together - all ages, all sexes and regularly fought) and she refused to sell any of them.

I've been going through my old sale catalogs and I know of 41 Shetlands that she bought at sales since 1999....


----------



## Suzie (Feb 1, 2008)

This woman was a hoarder...pure and simple. It happens all the time around here with dogs and cats. The ASPCA goes in and finds 40 to 50 dogs and cats, and carcases and starving animals at places where people just keep hoarding them up. The owners think no one else can care for them. It is an obsessive/complusive disorder and they are collecting living THINGS to excess.

Then everyone gets all up in arms about it. Then usually some judge steps in and forbids the person from having any more animals.

I worked with an animal hoarder for years. She would go and steal animals from people because she was convinced they were not cared for properly. She would spend more on dog food than she earned and then beg her coworkers for money so she could eat. She would not neuter or spay anything because she felt it was unnatural. Ultimately she started having litters of half-wit mutated animals because brothers were breeding sisters..... It was pathetic.





This other woman probably euthanized the horses and other animals and buried them on her farm to keep ASPCA from finding out and the government getting involved. Now she wants to blame it on the economy. And get sympathy in the boot....

Give me a break. When I get to the point I can't feed and care for mine, they will leave here free if I have to for a good home placement.......


----------



## Boinky (Feb 2, 2008)

ok i have to say it does bother me..right now they could still have probably found homes.. give it a year or so the way this is going and you wont be able to find homes for the unwanted horses because there are going to be so many at this rate.. that is when i think euthanasia will be more important than ever. I don't condem anyone for euthanizing especially looking at the future of how many animals are being dumped now and we already know the problem is going to get worse. It's unfortunate. I have a 21 year old mare that i'd bury before i found her another home if god forbid i couldn't keep her. and if the times keep looking worse like they are i'd even consider it for the rest rather than send them out and HOPE someone isn't "getting in over their head" and they get neglected, starved or abused. It was very short sighted to shut down slaughter now especially with the way the economy is it was BOUND to have serious lash back effect!


----------

